
Python based MIT 6.00 | Intro to Computer Science and Programming - kirubakaran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6U-i4gXkLM
======
cesare
Is this the course that used to be taught in scheme?

~~~
kwantam
That course was called 6.001, and it used SICP as the text. This course plus
6.01 (approximately) replace it.

Damn shame that politics forced the department to abandon Scheme. Now half the
classes are taught in Python and the other half in Java.

From <http://ai6034.mit.edu/fall09/index.php> : "The official language of
6.034 is Python for a variety of reasons having little to do with the
strengths and weaknesses of the language." Politics. Yech.

~~~
ubernostrum
Of course, the politics isn't entirely one-sided. The foaming at the mouth
that came from certain communities when it was suggested that perhaps Scheme
and SICP aren't the one single universally true compendium of all useful CS
knowledge now and forever was, well, off-putting.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... was, well, off-putting."

Perhaps. But that doesn't make them wrong. :)

